# Home Made....



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

..... Chicken Noodle Soup tonite.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks kind of like chicken and dumplins. Bet it was good.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

For once you posted pics when I'm not at work


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

love me some good ole chicken noodle.....now get some grill cheeses and sop up the juice!!!


----------

